# Cheap Spotlight?



## jlomein (Aug 13, 2006)

Let me start off by saying I know almost nothing about spotlights, and in the way of flashlights I only use a Fenix L1P/L2P. A local store is having a sale on a 10 million candlepower flashlight and I'm wondering if it's a good deal.

10 Million Candlepower Spotlight 







Reg. $89.99 Sale $29.99 (Canadian Dollars)

12 volts 
Bright orange body 
Wide light opening 
Handy strap and handle 
Includes base for stability 
On/off switch 

Also, how bright is 10 million candlepower?


----------



## carbine15 (Aug 14, 2006)

It looks exactly like the cyclops thor 15mcp light. For about $27 US so a good deal indeed. I'd pick one up for sure.:rock:


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 20, 2006)

Buy it as soon as you can that's a fantastic deal.


----------



## CLHC (Aug 20, 2006)

Cyclops Solutions LLC is what that looks like to me as *carbine15* stated above. One could "mod" it to a HID Spotlight after acquiring it as others here have done.

Enjoy!


----------



## Unicorn (Aug 28, 2006)

It's the same basic thing as the 10million CP Thor. A very nice light for the money. Uses a quality 100 watt H4 (IIRC) bulb.


----------



## Ra (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Jlomein,

BUY IT !!! While you still can... Life is short !!!

Indeed it is a very good deal: Great host for a HID-mod: Lots of space inside and everyting is easily detachable.

Even when you decide to keep it in original state, it will be a light-monster.

Modding it to HID will give better performace tho..

Anyway: a good thing to start your life as a flashaholic with...



Ra.


----------



## StuGatz (Aug 28, 2006)

Buy two... Just "in case..." 

Stuart


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 6, 2006)

They have a similar looking spotlight at Sam's Club $18 for 10 million and $22 for 15 million. Don't know anything else other than I saw them there last week.


----------

